# Embedded Systems Job Market in Australia



## kiran.holla (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello Fellow Expats,

I am Electronics Engineer, having 11+ years of experience in the field of Embedded Systems/Product design and development, will be moving lane: to melbourne in Feb 2015.
I wanted to check job opportunities and how to go about it. I have looked through ExpatForum for the same, and found no information/thread related or dedicated to Embedded Systems job market in Australia.
Friends come forward, help and guide fellow expats just like me who are looking for jobs related to Embedded Systems, Firmware development.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kiran.holla (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello Friends,
I found this useful link posted by shivkumar, which has almost all the job site we can apply for.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia-permanent-residents.html#post6030426


----------



## kiran.holla (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello Friends,
Found few more links of good consultants in Melbourne area through one of my referals. Hope these would be useful for few of us. All the best.

Jobs and recruitment in Australia | Hays
www.talentinternational.com
Jobs & Career Advice at Michael Page - Australia | Michael Page
Recruitment, recruiting, recruiters, agencies, agency, staff, executive search, temps, contractors, Melbourne, Sydney, Brisbane, Australia, Morgan
Accounting jobs | IT recruitment | banking jobs | salary surveys
Homepage | CircuIT
IT Recruitment Melbourne | IT staff Melbourne | Project Management Melbourne
Finite - Home
IT Recruitment Companies Melbourne, Executive Recruiting Firms/Agencies » Premium IT Recruitment
IT Recruitment Agency & IT Jobs - Greythorn
Job Search and Recruitment Agency - Randstad Recruitment


----------



## kiran.holla (Oct 17, 2014)

*Few Consultants in melbourne area*

Hello Friends,
Found few more links of good consultants in Melbourne area through one of my referals. Hope these would be useful for few of us. All the best.

Jobs and recruitment in Australia | Hays
www.talentinternational.com
Jobs & Career Advice at Michael Page - Australia | Michael Page
Recruitment, recruiting, recruiters, agencies, agency, staff, executive search, temps, contractors, Melbourne, Sydney, Brisbane, Australia, Morgan
Accounting jobs | IT recruitment | banking jobs | salary surveys
Homepage | CircuIT
IT Recruitment Melbourne | IT staff Melbourne | Project Management Melbourne
Finite - Home
IT Recruitment Companies Melbourne, Executive Recruiting Firms/Agencies » Premium IT Recruitment
IT Recruitment Agency & IT Jobs - Greythorn
Job Search and Recruitment Agency - Randstad Recruitment


----------



## archiek97 (Dec 14, 2014)

@Kiran, am also in the same boat. Looking for some guidence on seeking job in Mel..


----------



## kiran.holla (Oct 17, 2014)

archiek97 said:


> @Kiran, am also in the same boat. Looking for some guidence on seeking job in Mel..


Hello Archie,
are you into Embedded Design?
Above are the few Job links I found searching Expat forum and consulting few references from Melbourne. Try applying through them, rest it seems we need to be in Australia to get call or to crack any interviews.
All the best for Job search.
Kiran


----------



## archiek97 (Dec 14, 2014)

@Kiran,
I'm embedded software developer. Yes it is true that Oz recruiters expect the candidate to be present there. Thanks for providing the links.


----------



## Advika (Feb 23, 2015)

HI Kiran

Nice to be part of this thread. 
I am into Embedded systems development with 7+ years of experience. 

Thanks a lot for the links.I am waiting for my PR now. 

What i feel is , when we migrate to Australia we should posses multiple skills so that the chance of landing into any job would be fast. i heard C# .NET is handy.

Thanks
Adz


----------



## dev1211 (Apr 7, 2015)

hi all...thankfully i did find a post on electronics engineering...to introduce myself i am a ME in electronics engineering with specializtion in Instrumentation & Control ...though my work experience has been quite mixed up...i have worked on embedded systems with a lot of micro controller kits but then that is by reading the manuals and using the circuit boards...i used to program using softwares such as keil...coding in C... 

however, i am interested in embedded systems and also, in robotics, industrial automation (PLCs SCADA etc.)...i am confused on the job market there...i am planning to move to sydney in June 2015...awaiting my visa grant very soon.... 

being quite experienced in this field, can you please suggest what kind of job market do i expect in this field and what kind of jobs can i search for??

thank you for your inputs...


----------



## twid (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi,
I am in same field to, Hows job market in there? Is still not come out of recession phase or there is some improvement?
Best Regards


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

twid said:


> Hi,
> I am in same field to, Hows job market in there? Is still not come out of recession phase or there is some improvement?
> Best Regards


This might help

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-job-migrant-daily-tips-13.html#post7405689

may be you can subscribe to thread starter of thread Tirupoti is in Embedded Systems domain and he got the job offer being offshore may be he can be of some help to you guys..


----------



## twid (Sep 12, 2013)

BngToPerth said:


> This might help
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-job-migrant-daily-tips-13.html#post7405689
> 
> may be you can subscribe to thread starter of thread Tirupoti is in Embedded Systems domain and he got the job offer being offshore may be he can be of some help to you guys..


Thanks man, it is very helpful info for any one I guess


----------



## keshavgreddyg (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi All,
I am from the embedded software background with 10+ years experience mainly in C, OS, drivers, connectivity protocols, TCP/IP networking, working for the top tier companies in India.
I have moved to Australia about a year back and I am yet to find an embedded job.

For benefit of others, I just put down my experience:
1. Even if you are 10+ years, you should prepare all the general graduate level interview questions like finding a loop in a singly linked list, find a capital letter in a given string, unwinding a matrix , depth of a tree etc.
2. Most of the times, companies look for specific skills, if your profile matches 80-90%, you wont get shortlisted.
3. Some jobs, I have seen require hardware design as well as embedded C, so basically they want you to design a solution end to end
4. When you are in India, consultants/companies want you to be in Australia. When you are in Australia, they want you to be in the city where the job is advertised ! 
Some companies could be an exception. But most of the consultants do. After knowing this, I have been adding a note in my coverletter and resume saying that I am ready to relocate at my own expense, available on short notice blah blah
5. I think C++, Python, Perl, C# .Net, webservices are other skills apart from C, assembly programming, which will land you an embedded job. I have just worked in C and been ramping up on other skills after coming here.
6. When negotiating on salary, if you say a number that is above the job position, you will be rejected out right, no negotiations. This is with both consultants and companies.
7. My suggestion would be to start applying for jobs all over Australia and New Zealand. This will increase your chances of landing a job quickly. You can get a NZ PR on arrival at the airport in New Zealand, if you have Australian PR. 
8. As an alternative, Java, C#.Net and testing (Selenium, QTP etc) are in great demand especially in finance and insurance domain in Sydney. If you are from embedded background, I suggest you to learn at least one of these three, and gain experience before even moving to Australia. *<SNIP - inappropriate comment>*

Few other things to consider before moving: 
1. School year in Australia is from Jan - Dec. And your child has to be at least 5 yrs by July 31st that year if he/she has to get admission into Kindergarten. 
2. If you have a overseas license for more than 3 yrs, you can get a full Australian driver's license. But ensure that your name in Driver's license is same as that in passport. Otherwise, it takes 3 years to get a full license, in Australia. Passing the driving test is also not easy if you have not driven in Australia.
3. Forget about driving taxis, you need to hold at least 1 yr Australian driving license to drive Uber, 2 yrs to drive a taxi.

*<SNIP - Inappropriate comment>*

I have been relentless in the job hunt, got few interviews but yet to get an offer. The process is quite tiring mentally & physically. Not just reading, you can even put all the positive proverbs to use, during the process.

I feel that Australian market is not that good for embedded engineers. Better option would be to process your US H1B visa and it is easy to find a job in US. 

Apart from job, I really appreciate the financial assistance provided by the Australian government to the children. At least, with that, you can pay a week's rent and extend your job hunt. Without this, you are bound to runout of your overseas savings in months. 

This is all about my experience, it may not be the same with others as it depends on the skills and individual's ability. I request others to share their experiences and suggestions in finding embedded jobs in Australia.

All the best.


----------



## sivakumar.s.k.k (Nov 16, 2015)

keshavgreddyg said:


> Hi All,
> I am from the embedded software background with 10+ years experience mainly in C, OS, drivers, connectivity protocols, TCP/IP networking, working for the top tier companies in India.
> I have moved to Australia about a year back and I am yet to find an embedded job.
> 
> ...


Hi Keshav,

Thanks for ellaborating your experience. Now this is bit scary. I have around 7.5 years of exp into embedded. I have mostly worked on C, C++, RTOS, Device Drivers, ARM etc. I have seen a lot of opportunities in SEEK and similar other portals. I am not sure about the authenticity of these jobs but the search always shows some result. 

Since you are already there and have attended interview you could help us prepare better for the interviews. I am planning to travel by Mid of March 2015.

Please sent me your number as a PM so that we can be in touch.

Regards,
Siva


----------



## keshavgreddyg (Oct 8, 2015)

sivakumar.s.k.k said:


> Hi Keshav,
> 
> Thanks for ellaborating your experience. Now this is bit scary. I have around 7.5 years of exp into embedded. I have mostly worked on C, C++, RTOS, Device Drivers, ARM etc. I have seen a lot of opportunities in SEEK and similar other portals. I am not sure about the authenticity of these jobs but the search always shows some result.
> 
> ...


Hi Siva,
I can't send personal messages. You can send email to my id (gmail). 

You should have right skills in your resume before you apply for jobs.
1. If you did projects in C++, you should know Design patterns, UML which adds value significantly. Otherwise no point in knowing just C++. 
2. Learn some scripting skill like Python for test automation of embedded tests. 
3. Get the know how on popular embedded boards from differnet vendors like ST, Freescale, NXP, if you say you know ARM.
4. Try the Free RTOS 
5. If you know connectivity protocols like Bluetooth LE, WiFi, Zigbee, 3G/4G, GPS etc it is advantageous as they are used in mining equipment, IoT devices.

I mentioned these because, you have time. You should have projects which demonstrate the usage of these in resume.

If you have most of these in your resume, and if you can handle the interview questions, chances of getting a job are high. 

All the best.

Regards,
Keshav


----------



## sivakumar.s.k.k (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks Keshav.

Could you please share your email ID.

Regards,
Siva


----------



## sagarpai (Oct 13, 2015)

. . .


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Guys sorry but please don't think that Australia is a smaller version of USA. People think like that about Australia and when they come, they face with the truth.

I'll have 2 advices for embedded systems people:

1) Before you come, have you looked at SEEK and Linkedin?
2) Did you apply to these jobs?
3) Did you get an offer?

If you answer any of those above as no, then you shouldn't come to Australia. The truth is most embedded systems stuff are high tech industry stuff. It's worth mentioning that high tech industry is almost non existent in Australia. Most software developed in Australia is for government and finance. From what I know there are only handful embedded system jobs at universities that hires Post doc candidates for really low salary; apart from that there are a few industry ones that 1000s of people apply for 1 job.


----------



## DJOSHI (Apr 13, 2016)

kiran.holla said:


> Hello Fellow Expats,
> 
> I am Electronics Engineer, having 11+ years of experience in the field of Embedded Systems/Product design and development, will be moving lane: to melbourne in Feb 2015.
> I wanted to check job opportunities and how to go about it. I have looked through ExpatForum for the same, and found no information/thread related or dedicated to Embedded Systems job market in Australia.
> Friends come forward, help and guide fellow expats just like me who are looking for jobs related to Embedded Systems, Firmware development.:fingerscrossed:


What ANZSCO code you applied your VISA? I have similar profile and planning to do ACS skill assessment.


----------



## DJOSHI (Apr 13, 2016)

Advika said:


> HI Kiran
> 
> Nice to be part of this thread.
> I am into Embedded systems development with 7+ years of experience.
> ...


What ANZSCO code you applied your VISA? I have similar profile and planning to do ACS skill assessment with 261313.


----------



## callmekart (Jan 15, 2018)

DJOSHI said:


> What ANZSCO code you applied your VISA? I have similar profile and planning to do ACS skill assessment with 261313.


Please update which ANZSCO Code - Software Engineer(261313) or Electronics Engineer(233411)


----------

